# My PB Snapper ( 82cm+, 7kg )



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Members,

Went for a troll out off Depot Beach looking for BIG Snapper this morning,

I never thought I would actually hook and land one on my lighter gear, caught on 8lb Nitlon braid / 12lb FC Rock leader. Cranky Snapper measured 82cm + ( Ran out of brag mat ) and is estimated to be around the low 7kg weight division, funny thing was its pretty close to where Red Pheonix hooked his last year on a similar lure ( Gold Bomber imitation ).
I have hooked a few monster Murray Cod that have tried to spool me but this thing had me more than a little worried until the drag pressure finally wore it down... Fitting it in the net was an issue all in itself, let alone the front hatch.

Big thanks to Craig, Jason and Michelle for the invite / escort, look forward to next month.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Awsome fish. :shock:

Good on ya Derek


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

let me be the first to say WOOOOWWW  what an acheivment i think you would look like the cheschire cat right now and for the next few weeks.

cheers


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

damit make that 2nd


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Bloody awesome paff...what a stonker..well done :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Great fish Paff - amazing. So how did you cook it uP???


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bravo Derek


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

great catch...well done.....

you got a bit of comp now breambo


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Great work paff, big snapper have been pourin into the forum lately. sure has been a cracker of a couple of years for em. Believe it or not,there was a 12kg red takin out of a boat during the week up here, aswell as an 11kg fish.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful fish Derek , well done mate , its good to see you getting out on the salt , but especially good to see you hooking monsters like that


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice fish to take my third place hof. Im gonna have to watch my back ;-)


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

Great stuff Derek. They certainly give you a bit of a heart starter, don't they. Have you still got the smile on your dial ??
Ray


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Top fish, Derek and what a great background in the pic. Presumably you had little difficulty with the beach launch


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow!

Thats very very nice.....Well done mate!

cheers Andybear


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

thats a bloody CRACKER of a snapper ... giddy-up


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

thats a bloody CRACKER of a snapper ... giddy-up


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Good onya Y-Knot. Give it a bump, just so I can go green and clench my teeth all over again.

That's one damn fine Snapper there Paff. One day ......


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Paff
That is one fantastic snapper, mate. Did I dream it or did you put a post up with that same photo on the UK Angler's Forum? Bet you they would have died of envy seeing you catch that snapper.
Always good when we can show the Poms what we can do...better :twisted: ;-) 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats a great snapper there Paff! I cant believe how good the conditions look - I had yesterday off and didn't even consider going out in the big blue cos it was so lumpy up this way! Wish I had now!
Anyway, job well done on the pb.
I'm heading down that way this weekend, hopefully you didn't get the last one!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

OooOoOoo a bump!

Cheers guys and Ado once again, dunno about that UK Anglers website, definately wasnt me doing the posting anyway but will take what I can get ( Did post on kayakfishing.com ). There are some about still I am sure although have not heard of any for awhile ( Kind of out of the loop )... All I can say is stock up on those lures I used, cheap and on a hat trick.


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

WOW!

What a snapper! I am just about to start venturing outside, all I have done is lakes so far, But I can nto wait to hook up on something like this!

Well done!.

Luke


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Fantastic snapper there. Would've give you a bit of stick. Well done. Yet to get a legal snappper of yak. Looking forward to hooking a stonker like that.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well that beats all the W.A boys that i know,,we will have to try harder to keep up with you fellows.

Its a fantastic catch on that lb line (any line really)


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

paffoh said:


> All I can say is stock up on those lures I used, cheap and on a hat trick.


Hey Paff,

I am new to fishing outside and am trying to gain as much info as possible on rigs / lures etc etc for snapper.

Can you elaborate on this one? What were they and were from.

Thanks a lotfor the help!

Luke.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

breamingfromabass said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is stock up on those lures I used, cheap and on a hat trick.
> ...


http://paffoh.blogspot.com/2008/07/sout ... 28607.html

Have a read of this and many others, should help...


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

That Pretty Impressive Derek. :shock:

Well done ;-)

Cheers


----------

